# The Red Path by Chris Dows



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - The Red Path (eBook)

*The Red Path*

*A Khârn the Betrayer novel*

This tale of the Chaos Space Marines puts the spotlight on the infamous Khârn the Betrayer as he kills, maims and burns his way across the galaxy – but with Abaddon the Despoiler planning his thirteenth (and final) Black Crusade, Khârn's talents for mayhem need to be put to good use...

*READ IT BECAUSE*
It's a blood soaked, action packed adventure that puts the Betrayer in conflict with, well, everyone.




Been waiting for the complete version of the recently finished serialized novel series with Kharn. I hope its worth reading.

Edit: I just noticed the Black Crusade tag on the cover. Is this a new book series?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Edit: I just noticed the Black Crusade tag on the cover. Is this a new book series?


No. If you recall the Sanctus Reach and Shield of Baal related products they sported the exact same branding, marking them as part of an overall narrative. It means there will be more Black Crusade related stories coming, and eventually they'll be collected together like Sanctus Reach has been and Shield of Baal will be later in the year.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats what I thought, a series with the black crusade branding.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it, was an enjoyable read and much better than the first Kharn book. Though they weren't by the same author. I rate it 8/10.


----------



## scorpion20 (Nov 1, 2013)

Questions like that can get the site in trouble. Please don't ask again.


----------

